# Mega Brands (MB.TO)



## jbrit (Feb 3, 2011)

Anyone have any thoughts about Mega Brands? They seem to have some good licences (Microsoft Halo, Thomas, Hello Kitty, Power Rangers) and other than the halo news release the rest have done little for their share price. 

I held them in 2009 but cashed out with released news of the halo licence and I've been watching them ever since and I'm thinking of pulling the trigger again.

They have just announced a 1 for 20 share consolidation.


----------



## Betzy (Feb 7, 2011)

How is a consolidation of shares a good thing? I buy 20 shares at $0.46 today and after june 10th i own one share at $9.20??
How has the may 11th illegal insider trading proceedings gone?


----------



## jbrit (Feb 3, 2011)

I never said it was a good thing - I was just noting that it was happening and asking for general info on what anyone else thinks of this stock.


----------

